# Sublimation w/ Canon wide formats?



## mod3rn mov3ment (Jul 3, 2013)

Has anyone used a Canon 8300 or any other Canon wide format printer for sublimation? If so, is it difficult to convert? 

What would you suggest the Canon wide format or the Epson 9890? 

What are the pros and cons? 

Any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks in advance.

-Zach


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't think Canon printers are compatible for sublimation. Canon printers use bubble jet technology which uses heat...Epson printers use Piezzo technology ...and I believe that the Canon technology will not work...JMO.....maybe some one else can chime in


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/diy-dtg/t227399.html


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

charles95405 said:


> I don't think Canon printers are compatible for sublimation. Canon printers use bubble jet technology which uses heat...Epson printers use Piezzo technology ...and I believe that the Canon technology will not work...JMO.....maybe some one else can chime in


You are correct. Bubble jets and HP's use thermal print heads. This causes the sublimation process to start prematurely during printing.

Sublimation as you state requires piezo printheads.


----------

